# Thanksgiving Riverbend Campground



## Tank1202 (Nov 23, 2016)

We are at Riverbend for our annual Thanksgiving camping trip. Love coming up here, the campground cooks the turkeys and hams and the campers supply the sides. What a greay way to meet old friends and meet new ones. HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all of the Woody's campers.


----------

